# chipmunks are not legal to shoot right?



## thundrst

I always thought it was illegal to shoot them. never really looked into it though. Seems like a lot of people are doing it anyway. Does anyone know for sure where/if/when it is leagal? (like property protection etc.) If you can send a link or a reference, that would be great. Just curious. Thanks, John H.


----------



## captjimtc

Here's an old link from the icefishing section...

http://www.icefishingmichigan.com/forum/showthread.php?p=70634


----------



## Bountyhunter

It is legal with a small game license all year. But then I suppose you would have to wear orange and all of that junk. I'd love to quote something from the DNR site, but you just don't do that with dial-up. I know it is legal though. It is also legal to kill red squirrel, possum, woodchuck, and some other things like that.

Property damage though? I'm not sure what the rules are on that, if any.? They sure are destructive. At one time they were in our basement and shed. I think the shed foundation actually cracked. Needless to say, I haven't seen one for a while. Thats how I came up with the name "Bountyhunter".:evilsmile


----------



## raisinrat

I would like to know when they became fair game? That is news to me.


----------



## ih772

It has been in the hunting guide for many many years.


----------



## raisinrat

O never mind just found the info I am looking for didn't know I can take shrew also.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/IC2192-3_ScientificCollectorsPermits_234682_7.pdf
"Non-Protected Mammals
Non-protected mammals may be taken, at any time, for any reason, by any method, without the need for a Scientific
Collectors Permit or any other authorization from the DNR. Live-traps and kill-traps are permissible methods of
collecting non-protected mammals. Non-protected mammals include shrews, voles, chipmunks, moles, and mice. Live
traps, small enough in design to capture these species, may be used without Department authorization. Currently the least
shrew and the prairie vole are State listed threatened or endangered species. These animals are protected and must be
immediately released if captured. In Michigan specific types of non-protected mammals include the: Arctic shrew,
masked shrew, smoky shrew, pygmy shrew, water shrew, short-tailed shrew, eastern mole, star-nosed mole, eastern
chipmunk, least chipmunk, white-footed mouse, deer mouse, meadow jumping mouse, woodland jumping mouse, house
mouse, southern red-backed vole, meadow vole, woodland vole, southern bog lemming, Norway rat, and porcupine."


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

13 lined ground squirrels are legal...not sure about chipmunks, as they are a different species.









Chipmunk:









There is a difference and the 13 stripers are a bit larger. Both seem to be just as much of a nuisance. 

From the guide...
The following small game species may be taken year-round with any valid hunting license* except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14: 

opossum
porcupine
red squirrel
skunk
*thirteen-lined ground squirrel* 
woodchuck
weasel
The following species may be taken with a firearm year-round with any valid hunting license except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14:

English (house) sparrow
European starling
feral pigeon (rock dove)
*No license is required for a resident, resident's spouse or resident's children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live.

Clear as mud? :16suspect


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

raisinrat is all over it...I didn't realize they were even LESS protected than the critters in the guide. I like that resource, thanks!


----------



## raisinrat

Talntedmrgreen said:


> raisinrat is all over it...I didn't realize they were even LESS protected than the critters in the guide. I like that resource, thanks!



It reads to me tho that those listed in my above post is by trap only not by weapon.


----------



## ENCORE

raisinrat said:


> O never mind just found the info I am looking for didn't know I can take shrew also.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/IC2192-3_ScientificCollectorsPermits_234682_7.pdf
> "Non-Protected Mammals
> Non-protected mammals may be taken, at any time, for any reason, *by any method*, without the need for a Scientific
> Collectors Permit or any other authorization from the DNR*.* Live-traps and kill-traps are permissible methods of
> collecting non-protected mammals. Non-protected mammals include shrews, voles, chipmunks, moles, and mice. Live
> traps, small enough in design to capture these species, may be used without Department authorization. Currently the least
> shrew and the prairie vole are State listed threatened or endangered species. These animals are protected and must be
> immediately released if captured. In Michigan specific types of non-protected mammals include the: Arctic shrew,
> masked shrew, smoky shrew, pygmy shrew, water shrew, short-tailed shrew, eastern mole, star-nosed mole, eastern
> chipmunk, least chipmunk, white-footed mouse, deer mouse, meadow jumping mouse, woodland jumping mouse, house
> mouse, southern red-backed vole, meadow vole, woodland vole, southern bog lemming, Norway rat, and porcupine."


It states by any method. Then it goes on further to say that kill traps and live traps are also legal methods.


----------



## raisinrat

this is a huge gray area no matter how we slice it tho. I am not sure I would ever shot any of these buggers cause I think they are pretty cool. And it would be pretty hard to clean them and get meat of them. The context of my link is for scientific collection. So it isn't for hunting.


----------



## ih772

What is so "gray" about it? It is pretty clear that you can take them at any time, for any reason, by any method.


----------



## ENCORE

raisinrat said:


> this is a huge gray area no matter how we slice it tho. I am not sure I would ever shot any of these buggers cause I think they are pretty cool. And it would be pretty hard to clean them and get meat of them. The context of my link is for scientific collection. So it isn't for hunting.


So, reading it like you have and you only consider it "for scientific collection", *does that mean that its illegal to trap a mouse or a rat*??? You're keying in on something that is only part of what's written. The first sentence says it all. If you're still unsure, post the question in the law forum......

Now, you've obviously never had chipmonks get into your garage, shed or any number of machines or equipment. Once you do, YOU WILL declare open season on them. And believe me, YOU WILL.


----------



## RDS-1025

ENCORE said:


> Now, you've obviously never had chipmonks get into your garage, shed or any number of machines or equipment. Once you do, YOU WILL declare open season on them. And believe me, YOU WILL.


Lets not forget watching you plant your garden in the spring, and then digging up every seed you plant within hours of planting them.


----------



## thundrst

Thanks everyone. I guess I was wrong. I just assumed that anything not in the hunting guide book was off limits. I didn't even think of mice & rats & other "unprotected species". Good to know.


----------



## ENCORE

If one would dig deep enough into the laws of some of the counties in the SL, you would find that some of they still have bounties that they pay for english sparrows. Used to be 2 cents.........


----------



## Bountyhunter

I believe there is still a 10 cent crow bounty too.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

You have to take the heads to the county clerk, correct? Wonder how often that still happens?


----------



## ENCORE

Talntedmrgreen said:


> You have to take the heads to the county clerk, correct? Wonder how often that still happens?


You can bet, that the county clerks won't know about those old laws. Most were generated long before most of their parents were born.

I think that at one time, Ingham County was one of the counties that paid a bounty on english sparrows. I remember my dad (R.I.P.) tell stories about how he used to catch them in hay stacks and he bought his ammunition (22) when he was a kid doing it.

My assumption is, that at some time the counties eliminated the bounty. However, there may be some that still have it written in some old law book someplace.


----------



## LumberJ

RDS-1025 said:


> Lets not forget watching you plant your garden in the spring, and then digging up every seed you plant within hours of planting them.


And then chewing the tops off all the carrots and beets that did manage to grow. No thank you! I left the little guys alone for a while, but finally had to declare war this year after the garden fiasco and the mess they were making in my garage. We whacked 25 of them so far this year and there are still a couple more left running a muck through my yard.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## clarkj2416

A very effecetive method of getting rid of chipmunks.....

Take a 5 gal bucket and fill it half full of water and dump a handfull of sunflower seeds in it.
Take a piece of wood and make a "ramp" from the ground to the top of the bucket and sprinkle some sunflower seeds on the ramp.
They will go up the ramp and jump in the water to get the rest of the seeds.

......and they don't swim very well.


----------



## Michigander84

The real question is, are you going to eat them? :lol:


----------

